# lenses for D3100



## piperknitsRN (Dec 7, 2011)

I know I'm getting ahead of myself, here, but is this lens compatible with the D3100 (Nikon)? 

Nikon 50mm f/1.8D AF Nikkor Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras 

Thanks!
[/b]


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 7, 2011)

*piperknitsRN wrote: *


> I know I'm getting ahead of myself, here, but is this lens compatible with the D3100 (Nikon)? Nikon 50mm f/1.8D AF Nikkor Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras Thanks!


See my answer to your other thread about lenses- that lens is _not_ compatible with the D3100 autofocus, although it will work OK as a manual-focus lens. What you really want is the AF-S version or, better yet, the AF-S 35mm f/1.8.


----------

